# SOS! New neighborhood, barking...



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

:help:Not having any success stopping the territorial? barking at the passersby at our new home. The front of the house is quite open, we are always outside, the road is close and there are alot of strollers and Moxie is acting like the proverbial "small yippy dog"!....we just can't have it!! Any ideas to pass along would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you tried the Pet Agree?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I will google that, thanks, Sheri.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Debra, there have been some good threads on here about it. Check these out:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8817&highlight=Agree

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9037&highlight=Agree


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Another thing you might try is putting him on a leash when you are outside and tethering him to you. When he barks, make a sound to distract him. This requires your time and patience but it might work. We can now make the sound from a distance with our guys and they will discontinue the barking. Often they don't even bark at all or it is just a short "alert" bark, someone pulled into the driveway. We are not right on top of the street but we are fairly close, the boys have a good visual of the street and we have a lot of dogwalkers, especially. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I borrowed Dana's Pet Agree and so far it is working wonders here. My furbabies like to lay at the front screen door and bark at anyone walking by. Vinny has stopped completely. I'm working on the other two now. Good luck!
Hugs to you and Moxie.
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, I will be looking for Pet Agree today. So far, my verbal corrections aren't working...just wearing me out!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to say "yes" to Pet Agree. It has worked on all 4 dogs (my 2 and my DD's 2). It works on other people's dogs, too.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Carole- can you send the Pet Agree up this way when you are done with it? Havabrat needs a little work.....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Chere said:


> Another thing you might try is putting him on a leash when you are outside and tethering him to you. When he barks, make a sound to distract him. This requires your time and patience but it might work. We can now make the sound from a distance with our guys and they will discontinue the barking. Often they don't even bark at all or it is just a short "alert" bark, someone pulled into the driveway. We are not right on top of the street but we are fairly close, the boys have a good visual of the street and we have a lot of dogwalkers, especially. Hope this helps a bit.


I agree! Dexter did the same thing! When Dexter was outside, we would watch Dexter very closely to see what he was looking at. If you can catch the good behavior (just looking) and praise. You really have to be on the look out for people coming down the street and then when your dog notices, praise him before he barks.

If he continues to bark, remove him from the situation. Barking gets you back inside and no barking gets you outside.

I never did have to resort to removing Dexter from the porch....I still watch Dexter to see what he is watching and often I will be saying "Stay" "Good Boy" as long Dexter is behaving. Dexter does a low growl now when he sees someone walking down the street.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

*Results With Pet Agree*

We received ours last week. Sophie is a very territorial barker. She quickly stops barking in the house when we use it. In fact, it causes her to hide under the nearest piece of furniture...we praise her when she is quiet and then she comes back out.

I thought I would up the ante and take her outside in the front yard with me while I read my book. She usually scopes up and down the block for dogs and sure enough, when the first strange dog came walking up the block she started the alarm! I kept pressing and pressing the darn thing while saying "quiet!". It was sooo funny, she kept looking back at me like "what?" and then turn and bark, look back at me and turn and bark. With the second dog that came by, she calmed down a little faster. By the third dog, she had caught on.

Every time a strange dog comes by and I am out with her, I ask if Sophie can meet their dog. I explain that I am trying to socialize her and improve her greeting manners. They usually think it's a great idea. I get to meet new people around the outlying neighborhood and Sophie gets to meet new dogs. Once she knows a dog and becomes friends with them, she doesn't bark her head off when they walk by.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I got mine, Moxie doesn't seem to blink an eye..?? I am wondering if it is not working or I am doing it wrong?....I know he is not deaf!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You could have a bad battery. If that doesn't help send it back the unit may be defective.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

debra, i use a coffee can with pebbles in it. the first time i gently shook it and she ran off. next all i did was reach for it and she stopped. now she sees a dog or people walking by and just turns and looks at me, sometimes with a very low growl. so cheap, lol, we have one at both homes and one in the car. coco says hi to moxie. judy


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Debra, did you get the "Pet Agree" brand, or one of the similar ones? A couple Forum members tried similar products, but the frequencies were slightly different and they didn't have very good luck.

At first I didn't think I could hear mine, but then Beth held it close to my ear (thanks Beth!) and sure enough, I COULD hear it, and it's not pleasant. Just don't touch the little silver piece to you it says. But that way you can tell for sure if it's working. There is also a red light on it to see if the batteries are dead.

Mine aren't as quick to react to it as they initially were, but they are still MUCH MUCH improved and I'm very glad I bought it. If you aren't getting any reaction at all, and you're standing close enough, it sounds to me like somethings not working right.

Beverly


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

My husband has been saying that we need to do something about Bella's barking. I found Pet Agree on Amazon for about $25.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I checked on Amazon again and there's a Pet Agree by a company and then Pet Agree BY Pet Agree. Is that what you meant by not getting an off brand? I thought Pet Agree was the name and brand.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm guessing that might be the difference, yes.

It did make a difference for a couple forum members. I think almost every single member that got the "real" Pet Agree had success when they used it as directed. 

If you do a search, for Pet Agree and read the thread about it, I think you'll be amazed! It was crazy how it worked here! My Maltese was the only one that took it as a bit of a challenge.

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

moxie said:


> I got mine, Moxie doesn't seem to blink an eye..?? I am wondering if it is not working or I am doing it wrong?....I know he is not deaf!


Marble barks frantically at any person or dog that comes near our house. He also barks when if we're in the car and someone comes to talk at the window.
I tried another brand as well as the PetAgree. I see the light come on, so I know the battery is good. But, Marble doesn't respond either. I know he's not deaf because he can hear me say "want a good boy treat" as well as verbal commands without the hand signal. It just isn't enough to get him to stop. I can get him to focus on me and stop if I have chicken in my hand or a treat, but if I forget the treats (and I often do), it's back to psychotic barking.:frusty:
Let me know if you find something that works.
Gina


----------

